# M65 - 20mm Drilled Lugs Version



## tempomatic (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello all,

Thought it best to inquire here if the O&W M65 offered on the RLT site with 20mm drilled lugs is exclusive to RLT, or if it's a new case style being offered by O&W (compared with the 18mm strap size version)?

In any case, I think the 20mm drilled-lug case looks fantastic.

T


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've no idea, probably best asking Roy directly

[email protected]


----------

